
The Point of Tipping (2018) - Tomte
https://medium.com/@koenfucius/the-point-of-tipping-ed7e25104199
======
eesmith
> If customers have the chance to tip, we can assume that they will reward
> good service more handsomely than mediocre service.

No, they don't.

People almost always tip the same percentage.

> But experienced waiting staff will be skilful at spotting who is likely to
> appreciate superior service (and indeed what superior service means for
> individual patrons).

Which in the US often experienced wait staff may avoid serving black people,
or give worse service, because of the expectation that black people tend to
give lower tips.

These are standard points in the "tip or no tip" debate, which also covers the
interactions between the tipped and non-tipped staff, and tip sharing.

As such, the views given here don't really seem to address the larger debate,
but only interpret an economist's view of how tipping should work from a
theoretical standpoint.

